# why are my anubias leaves blotchy?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm puzzled what the circular patches are on the leaves. Is this just algae or is my plant sick, lacking some nutrient it needs?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Looks like algae on the leaves to me, does it rub of when you scrub the leaves with your fingers? (anubias is tough, don't worry too much about breaking it)


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't know, I didn't try to rub it off- I might want to move this into my QT to feed the otos- I just thought it looked weird that there were circular areas - would there be some reason the algae doesn't grow in a certain spot on the leaf?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I don't get the circular spots either. But if the otos eat it, great.


----------

